# garage door opener wires



## jetlag1946 (May 3, 2017)

Hi I an going to have 2 garage doors installed on a new construction and want to get the door opener control wires installed in the ceiling before the dry wall is installed . The garage door installer would have to run those across the ceiling if I don't do it now . The ceiling is floor trusses . I want to use a remote control to open the doors from the outside , and also a push button on the wall where the basement door enters garage . What wires need to be installed now in the ceiling ? I tried to find out from the installer but I am still confused what he meant because he keep getting off the subject , and onto the line voltage for the motors . I allready have the ceiling 120 volt recepts roughed in for the door openers


----------



## cda (May 3, 2017)

Should only have one to of two wire to each eye, at bottom of each side of the garage door


And one run of two wire to the push button door opener 


Example check page 14 and 18


http://www.liftmaster.com/catalogresourcesv3/en-us/shared/files/tucmanuals/114a4665.pdf


----------



## jetlag1946 (May 4, 2017)

cda said:


> Should only have one to of two wire to each eye, at bottom of each side of the garage door
> 
> 
> And one run of two wire to the push button door opener
> ...


Thanks cda , that is a big help . so it seems you only need 2 conductors to each side of doors at the bottom and two conductors from the door button  all 3 wires going to the motor control . Ok so is the remote control on the same sensor with the safety reverse eye ?


----------



## cda (May 4, 2017)

Ok so is the remote control on the same sensor with the safety reverse eye ?

??? Not sure the question

A hand held 

Or the one mounted on a wall inside the garage ?

Plus each garage door will have its own set up ,,,,     Should,,,   I think, never been rich enough to own two garage doors.

Plus if you want or do not want both doors to come up when you push a button or one door


----------



## cda (May 4, 2017)




----------



## jetlag1946 (May 5, 2017)

cda said:


> Ok so is the remote control on the same sensor with the safety reverse eye ?
> 
> ??? Not sure the question
> 
> ...


ok i see now the antenna for the hand held remote is on the opener itself . I was getting that confused with sensor for the safety reverse  . The garage door installer will take care of everything I just want to get the control wires in the ceiling . So the way i see it each door needs a 2 conductor wire from each wall button for that door and a 2 conductor wire down each side of the door for the safety reverse . so if you if you have a push button in two locations for the same door , then there should be a total of 4 , 2 wire conductors for each door when you count the 2 , 2 wire wire conductors for the safety rev  , correct ?


----------



## cda (May 5, 2017)

Yes to all

You want two wall mounted door openers for one door?? If yes than yes two pairs of wire


----------



## jetlag1946 (May 6, 2017)

cda said:


> Yes to all
> 
> You want two wall mounted door openers for one door?? If yes than yes two pairs of wire


yes if I forget the remote or it doesnt work from the outside I can open the outside entrance door and use the push button and if I enter the garage from the basement I will have a button there also . I have plenty of 4 conductor telephone wire , is that heavy enough , not sure what the gauge is but it it solid wire not stranded . That will give me different colors for the safety and push buttons  . Thanks for your help .


----------

